# Crabgrass question



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Erimess said:


> Does crabgrass die over the winter, or just go dorment like grass? We had a huge crabgrass problem around here last year. (And I did pre-emergent twice.) In some areas with no grass I used Roundup, and some other areas I was actually pulling it up by hand. But there's some I never got to, but it looks dead. Is it actually dead?
> 
> The real reason I'm wondering is cause I'm actually wondering if it'll compost. If it's really dead, I'm sure it will. (This is for an area where I'm filling in and have been dumping other compostable junk in there. But if that stuff is going to spring back to life, I want to get it dug up.)


Yes it does. Late in the fall, it turns brownish red, but the root is still alive. Time to put down pre-emergent crab grass killer.

Don't compost it as there are still seeds, but they say the heat from the compost may kill the seeds...unlikely though.


----------



## Erimess (Apr 2, 2011)

Okey dokey. I already put down the pre-emergent a couple of weeks ago. But no composting - got it. Thanks.


----------

